# Hk Usp?



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting an HK USP 9mm.

Can I get some opinions on:

USP
USP Compact
USP Compact Tactical

I'm not sure which to get.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Well they are all going to shoot the same, it just really depends on if you want a smaller version, or the bigger. And the only difference in the Compact tactical and compact, is the threaded barrel, so if you want to own a silencer with it for fun, than get the tactical, if u dont care, than get the regular.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Look at and hold each example. That will give you your answer.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Compacts*

Myself I like the USP Compacts have both a .40&.45. They are well tested and I have never read of a problem with this H&K handgun.:smt1099


----------



## WSUXJer (Dec 27, 2006)

Compact Tactical is only available in in .45. 

The fullsizes do shoot differently than the Compacts. Compacts use a plastic recoil buffer whereas the fullsizes use a spring.

Also, the compacts have 13 round mags where the fullsizes have 15 round mags. But you can get the 18 round Expert mags or the 31 round mags for the fullsize but the compact can only get the 13 rounders.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Depends*

I guess it depends on how much you want to carry around.:smt1099


----------



## WSUXJer (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess I should clarify, I have USP compacts in 9mm and .40 and USP fullsizes in 9mm and .40.  I like them both, just want to say that they do not shoot the same. I prefer the USPc for CCW, smaller and only giving up two rounds vs the fullsize.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*I agree*

The Compacts make a much better carry then the fullsized.:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> USP
> USP Compact
> USP Compact Tactical


 Unless you're pretty darn sure you'll get a suppressor, don't waste the money on the tactical paying for a threadded bbl you won't use. 
between the full size and the compact, it's a toss up. Whichever fits your hand betterand balances better for you. If carry were a possability, the Compact would be a better choice for me.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have the full-sized Tactical in 45. I shoot this gun the best out of all of my guns. The problem with the Tactical is that the sights are higher in order to compensate for the suppressor. It's impossible to find a concealable carry holster for it. I've even contemplated removing the tactical sights and replacing them with the standard USP sights. (They're interchangeable). I'm a big enough guy that I can conceal the full sized tactical well enough for my state. (WE can carry open or concealed) 

I also own a USP Compact in 40 S&W. I still prefer the tactical for more accuracy, but I DO carry the USPc


----------

